# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  I Ri Ne New York

## shkod-rani-83

Pershendetje Miq, sapo kam ardhur ne amerike me vize turistike dhe po mednoj mos me u kthy, a njef kush avokat shqiptar per emigracion? Nese po a mund te me jepni kontaktin ju lutem. Kam degju se avokaati mund te beje me letra ktu ne amerike. 
Rrespekte!

----------

